# OT: Who Should the Bears take?/Bears select Tommie Harris



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*OT: Who will the Bears draft with pick 14 in the first round?*

I've tried to be somewhat practical when providing options for the poll. Gallery, Manning, Fitzgerald, Roy Williams, Winslow Jr. and Taylor and a few other blue chippers will definitely be off the board at 13.

So the players that could be around that we would consider below. I say vote for who you would want the Bears to pick unless you are really thinking there's no chance they will be available.

Shawn Andrews, DT
Michael Clayton, WR
Stephen Jackson, RB
Tommie Harris, DT
Dunta Robinson, CB
Will Smith, DE
Vince Wilfork, DT
Kenechi Udeze, DE
The Bears Will Select Another Player
The Bears Will Trade the Pick

I'll vote for who I want the Bears to pick, the fastest DE in the draft, Smith, and I'm hoping he's still there at 14. If not, look for us to pick Tommie Harris, a Lovie Smith type guy. Wilfork is a dark horse, a very large horse at that.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I voted Wilfork. The guy is massive, but supremely athletic for his size. I think he could be an all-pro DT, and if he is, Urlacher will be free to make plays. I think he'll keep his weight in check once he gets to camp.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I voted Wilfork. The guy is massive, but supremely athletic for his size. I think he could be an all-pro DT, and if he is, Urlacher will be free to make plays. I think he'll keep his weight in check once he gets to camp.


The conflict of interest is that while Angelo supposedly loves Wilfork, Lovie likes a smaller, more agile defensive tackle like Harris. Who is available and who is not may make the choice for us.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> The conflict of interest is that while Angelo supposedly loves Wilfork, Lovie likes a smaller, more agile defensive tackle like Harris. Who is available and who is not may make the choice for us.


I hate Harris.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Why, Retro?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I really like Wilfork a lot and I would be happy if the Bears took him. I think he's a stud. But, like you said, Lovie is more about speed than bulk and there's noway he'd take a "fatty" like Wilfork. I'd normally go for an End like Will Smith over a Tackle, but we just picked Haynes last year and we're weaker on the inside. Plus, I think Alex Brown is gonna blow up this year.

I'm guessing they'll actually go with Tommie Harris but I also wouldn't be shocked if they somehow traded up to get Roy Williams. Lovie likes having at least one speedster and they've said they will get one in the draft. Williams would fit that profile.

Anyway, I voted for Wilfork.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> The conflict of interest is that while Angelo supposedly loves Wilfork, Lovie likes a smaller, more agile defensive tackle like Harris. Who is available and who is not may make the choice for us.


yeah I've read that too, but I'd still take Wilfork (and in this case I'm glad it's Angelo's decision and not Lovie's). Wilfork is very, very mobile for a guy his size. He gets into the backfield, keeps blockers occupied, and can run sideline to sideline when necessary. I really think he's a star in the making, and he's not a Gilbert Brown/Ted Washington-type guy who just stuffs the middle, he's a real athlete.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah I've read that too, but I'd still take Wilfork (and in this case I'm glad it's Angelo's decision and not Lovie's). Wilfork is very, very mobile for a guy his size. He gets into the backfield, keeps blockers occupied, and can run sideline to sideline when necessary. I really think he's a star in the making, and he's not a Gilbert Brown/Ted Washington-type guy who just stuffs the middle, he's a real athlete.


Obviously they're two very different players, but just for the record Harris runs a 4.78 40 and Wilfork runs a 5.2. That's absolutely the difference between catching someone and not catching them if the play goes outside.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously they're two very different players, but just for the record Harris runs a 4.78 40 and Wilfork runs a 5.2. That's absolutely the difference between catching someone and not catching them if the play goes outside.


Well, with a guy like Wilfork, other teams will eventually be forced to take it outside. That's when the speed of the linebackers takes over. That's what happened with Washington and Traylor and that's what made Urlacher look like a god.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

There has been some really enlightening convos going on the Bears ESPN boards about this, and I wish CoolHandLuke could give his 2 cents here. Good stuff. Oh well.

IMO Lovie wants Smith or Udeze at #14. He desparately wants to upgrade the pass rush with an end. HOwever I suspect neither will be on the board.

As for the DT position I think the Bears are just posturing. Just call it a hunch. I have zero inside information here, JMO.

Also there has been rumblings that Shawn Andrews is being considered as a RT, with moving Tait to LT (a position he played during some spurts in the first minicamp). Lee Evans is another darkhorse candidate to give us a deep threat.

hmm... just my ramblings here. So if I had to pick one, the Bears will pick.... WR Lee Evans at #14.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate Harris.


I just don't think Harris is a prime DT and will not be a difference maker due to his size. I watched him get shoved around plenty of times when I caught OU games. I am also unsure about his stamina since he wasn't an every down kind of guy.

As for the speed factor between Harris and Wilfork, Wilfork is the kind of guy who plugs the middle and you don't have to worry about him going outside. With a player like Wilfork, Urlacher will be effective again roaming from sideline to sideline and making stops.

I also think the Bears will end up drafting on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> I also think the Bears will end up drafting on the offensive side of the ball.


Funny thing you say this.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intid=38100163

Pass rusher could top Bears' list

By Bob LeGere Daily Herald Sports Writer 

Conventional wisdom says the Bears will address their defensive-line shortcomings with the 14th overall pick in Saturday's NFL draft. 

According to most draft experts, there are four defensive linemen deserving of being chosen among the first 15-20 selections - ends Kenechi Udeze and Will Smith, and tackles Tommie Harris and Vince Wilfork. 

As many as three, or as few as none, could still be on the board when the Bears are on the clock. 

The consensus among mock drafts is that Wilfork, the strong and stout Miami Hurricane, will fall to the Bears. 

Even if he does, Bears general manager Jerry Angelo might prefer the smaller, quicker Harris, if he's available. Harris' physical attributes seem better suited to the scheme head coach Lovie Smith and defensive coordinator Ron Rivera are installing, but there have been some concerns over a possible shoulder injury of late. 

Considering the Bears had an embarrassing total of 18 sacks last season, Udeze or Smith might provide more immediate gratification. 

Udeze had 16 sacks for Southern California last season, while Smith had 10 for Ohio State. After impressive workouts, Smith has been shooting up some draft boards in recent weeks.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I voted for Smith because I think he'll plug a lot of holes and move with some serious speed. 4.7 in the 40 and they say he can play inside LB in a 3-4, he's got that much speed. I love fast defenses, and starting with Urlacher, we make our way down into a pretty speedy one. 

Unfortunately, he might be gone. I wouldn't mind a look at Tommie Harris. The kid is stinking quick on the snap, and could make an amazing pass rusher. We need a big, quick tackle like him. Again, more speed; I don't know how much I trust Boone and Robinson to get the job done, especially Robinson. I've always blamed a lot of our lost defensive edge, especially against the run, on watching Traylor and Washington walk out of our lives.

No one has mentioned D.J. Williams at OLB. Bryan Knight and Joe Odom are not going to be the answer here, and D.J. Williams could come in right away and make a huge difference. We like Briggs, we love Urlacher; give us D.J. and I think the linebacking corp will be back to the top of the league again. On the prowl and ready to play for Lovie.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I just don't think Harris is a prime DT and will not be a difference maker due to his size. I watched him get shoved around plenty of times when I caught OU games. I am also unsure about his stamina since he wasn't an every down kind of guy.
> ...


Thanks for the opionion. I didn't pay too much attention to college ball these last few years, so I appreciate the knowledge. I know that I've heard Lovie say that he thought Jimmy Kennedy was too big last year for his scheme, and if he's too big, then Wilfork really is. It's a scheme thing. Wilfork would clearly quickly become Urlacher's best friend, but will Lovie play him?

SD, I didn't get a chance to watch Lee Evans either. He's only 5'11", and whereas he would give us a speed guy to go opposite Booker, that's higher than he's projected to get picked. If we were going to trade down for a receiver, I would make a move for Michael Jenkins. The guy is 6'4 1/2" and ran a 4.38 just like Evans. How is he not rated higher than he is? He won't make it to the Bears 2nd round pick.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny thing you say this.
> ...


Trust no one before the draft. No one.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I just don't think Harris is a prime DT and will not be a difference maker due to his size. I watched him get shoved around plenty of times when I caught OU games. I am also unsure about his stamina since he wasn't an every down kind of guy.
> ...


Retro, you played a bunch of football so I'm gonna ask you this. How much does the 40 time matter, if at all, for a DT? To me it can't matter much if two guys 60 pounds heavier and 3 inches taller are pushing your arse all around the field (ie. Bryan Robinson versus the Vikes last year, ouch!)

IMO wouldn't strength, burst, technique, and wingspan be huge factors for a tackle? I hear Wilfork did 30+ reps on the bench press (of 225) as did the kid Igor Olshansky from Oregon... the latter being a 2nd round pick probably. For all the hype last seasons 1st round defensive tackles received, none of them made any ripples during their first seasons. None of them.

I am in agreement that Angelo shocks us and takes an offensive player at #14.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the opionion. I didn't pay too much attention to college ball these last few years, so I appreciate the knowledge. I know that I've heard Lovie say that he thought Jimmy Kennedy was too big last year for his scheme, and if he's too big, then Wilfork really is. It's a scheme thing. Wilfork would clearly quickly become Urlacher's best friend, but will Lovie play him?
> ...


Actually Lovie has come out and said that smaller quicker receivers are better for his system, so Evans is a natural fit. I've watched plenty of Evans as WI and I absolutely love his game. Natural hands, great separation from opponents, and surprising speed. As for Jenkins, the only thing I can say is that speed doesn't always translate on the field. He's more of a long strider so I am guessing that why he's only rated the #7 or #8 receiver in this class.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Retro, you played a bunch of football so I'm gonna ask you this. How much does the 40 time matter, if at all, for a DT? To me it can't matter much if two guys 60 pounds heavier and 3 inches taller are pushing your arse all around the field (ie. Bryan Robinson versus the Vikes last year, ouch!)
> ...


Speeds is great to have, but I'll personally say it doesn't matter for defensive tackles. Defensive tackles are to serve as the "feet" of a defense and provide the base for the speed players (DEs and LBs) to make plays. 

1) Strength
2) Technique 
3) Wingspan or bodysize 
4) Burst 
5) Speed 

If they can keep the interior line from being able to open any holes, where is the ball going to go? To the outside... and who is waiting there to make the play? Your DEs and LBs. 

Just to further your point... why was Urlacher less effective this year? The big boys were putting their hands all over him. It doesn't matter how quick you are, if a strong guy hits you, you can not run when you are laying on the turf.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Speeds is great to have, but I'll personally say it doesn't matter for defensive tackles. Defensive tackles are to serve as the "feet" of a defense and provide the base for the speed players (DEs and LBs) to make plays.
> ...


This is all good stuff, but I also know we have a new coach, a new D coordinator, and accordingly a new vision for the defense. I don't think there's any doubt Wilfork would be the better fit for our defense the last few years, but going forward...I'm not sure. We'll see. We've got only a day to wait.

I have to work tomorrow, so I won't watch, but it will be something fun to listen to all day.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I didn't realize the speed differential was that big between Wilfork and Harris, but it doesn't change my heavy preference for Wilfork. I agree with Retro that I'd rather have a DT who can occupy opposing OLs and create a bulge up the middle than one who looks only slightly less slow when a RB turns the corner with him in pursuit. Wilfork would help our DEs operate on the corners and free up Urlacher to run side to side making tackles for no gain. I don't see Harris doing that.

Speed on defense is all well and good, but strength and leverage and toughness will always be more important in the trenches. no matter the scheme, I think this is the case. Plus I did see Wilfork make some decent plays on the outside a few times, showing off his remarkable athleticism for his size.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's a few blurbs about players we've been talking about from Scouts Inc. taken from a big article (not Insider) from ESPN. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfldraft/draft04/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1787026

*Vince Wilfork*

DT | (6'1", 323, 5.2) | MIAMI (FLA.) | COLLEGE STATS
Data from Scouts, Inc. 


Grade: 97
Comments: Wilfork is massive, commands double-team attention vs. run. Can play one-gap or two-gap. Excellent quickness for size. When fresh and playing with leverage is almost impossible to stop in running game because he can fight off double teams, penetrate and make plays in backfield. Terrific instincts, finds ball and good at pursuing. Runs well for size, powerful tackler who makes plays when turned loose against the run. When fresh, can be extremely productive rushing passer. Exceptional mobility for size. Excellent instincts. Good closing burst to quarterback. Can be relentless, but wears down, weight tends to fluctuate. Quick, runs well for size but does not have explosive quickness or athleticism. Nearly impossible to block one -on-one because of his quickness, power, bulk. Slows down noticeably, however, if he doesn't get enough rest. Underrated instincts. Good at sniffing run or pass. Works to get upfield against pass and can time jumps to bat down balls at line of scrimmage. Can smell screens. Good at getting off blocks, finding ballcarrier and pursuing with solid angles. Impressive mobility for size. Takes good angles to ball. Makes plays in pursuit when rested. Powerful tackler who is good at wrapping up in open field. Impresses with ability to change directions and play with body control. Wilfork just completed his first season as a starter after rotating with a deep group of linemen at Miami. A fourth-year junior, he considered entering the 2003 draft and would have been a first-round pick. In 2003, he finished with 64 tackles, 11.5 tackles for loss and six sacks. Wilfork is a terrific athlete for his size, but his biggest challenge will be to keep his weight down. He has a chance to be a dominant two-gap run plugger who can contribute as a pocket-collapsing pass rusher. But he can't be overworked and he must stay in shape. He likely will be the second defensive tackle selected, behind Oklahoma's Tommie Harris.




*Will Smith*

DE | (6'2", 267, 4.58) | OHIO STATE | COLLEGE STATS
Data from Scouts, Inc. 


Grade: 96
Comments: Smith is a tad undersized, but could grow. Will struggle when reached by bigger tackles. Must improve bulk, lower-body strength. Must better disengage once reached. More than adequate vs. run. Strong upper body, can improve disengagement skills with refined technique. Excellent in space. Fluid, instinctive athlete. Great recognition, finds ball quickly, agile, good speed, closing burst. Very good quickness, plus speed to turn the corner. Strong upper body, lot of good swim, rip, club, spin moves. Can work outside-in as a pass rusher. Knows how to set up offensive tackles.. Highly athletic, a playmaker. Just a notch below elite quickness. Very good anticipation. Consistently gets quick jumps. Comes low out of stance Very good recognition and discipline. Reads and reacts. Won't take himself out of plays. Can change directions, pursue in run game. Smooth athlete who will drop into coverage on occasion, would do a great job in a zone-blitz scheme. Runs well for size. A powerful tackler with very good hip explosion. Relentless, tough, physical and aggressive. Smith has played right and left end. Smith has impressive burst, athleticism and upper-body explosiveness. He has very good speed, excellent anticipation, initial quickness and closing burst as a pass rusher. He plays with a great motor and is always around the football. He's an instinctive, athletic football player who that can defend the run, rush the passer and drop into coverage. Ideally, Smith must put on 10 pounds and continue to improve his lower-body strength, but he has the frame to do so. Smith projects as an upper-echelon starter in the NFL and is likely to be a Top 15 pick. 


*Kenechi Udeze*


DE | (6'2", 273, 4.77) | USC | COLLEGE STATS
Data from Scouts, Inc. 


Grade: 97
Comments: Udeze is disciplined sealing off backside. Great instincts. Good agility, body control, adjusts to opponents' moves. Great burst when closing on ball. Powerful tackler who rarely misses. Must improve technique. Plays too high, lets opponents get into his pads. Must use hands better. Could move inside on passing downs. Lacks elite speed. Good size, quickness and power. Anticipates snap. Excellent body control when turning corner. Lot of pass-rush moves. Uses swim move effectively then turns corner. Uses double moves nicely back to inside when he puts an offensive tackle on his heels. Excellent closing burst to quarterback. Big-time playmaker. Nice anticipation, initial quickness. Wins most battles with quick first step. Must come out of stance with better leverage. Good instincts. Finds quarterback quickly when turning corner. Doesn't take himself out of plays by getting too far upfield. Never stops hustling. Is disciplined, but will pursue from backside once responsibility is established. Good speed in pursuit. Has excellent closing burst. Powerful tackler who breaks down and makes fundamental tackles in open field. Forces fumbles. Udeze is an early entry, but he was a three-year starter. In his final two seasons at USC, he combined for 24 sacks and 11 forced fumbles. Udeze had arthroscopic surgery to remove torn cartilage from a knee after the 2002 season, continues to improve and has not missed a game because of injury. He has terrific size and could play tackle on passing downs because his initial quickness would overmatch most guards. Udeze should be drafted in the first half of the first round.




*Tommie Harris*


DT | (6'2", 292, 4.78) | OKLAHOMA | COLLEGE STATS
Data from Scouts, Inc. 


Grade: 95
Comments: Harris has the ability to anticipate snap, fire out of stance and beat his man is biggest strength. Explosive quickness, powerful initial pop. Best when used as one-technique or three-technique tackle, using quickness and burst to penetrate gap. Terrific upper-body strength,power. Explodes out of stance, often beats opponents to spots. Uses hands to shed. Excellent instincts coming off blocks to find, pursue ball. Doesn't make lots of tackles vs. run but is disruptive. Great potential as pass rusher. Good leverage. Quickness and burst through hole to beat man inside or across face. Gets consistent penetration when allowed to rush a gap. Almost unblockable one-on-one. Must improve pass-rush repertoire. Must learn to bat down passes if unable to beat double team. Gets frustrated and quits on plays if initially blocked. Shows some bull-rush potential because of quickness, power and ability to get into offensive linemen's pads but is not big enough to consistently collapse pocket. Lacks size to hold his ground at point of attack vs. run. Can't control two gaps, so must be used in a one-gap penetrating scheme. Is adept at recognizing run or pass, but often takes easy way out. Occasionally taken out of plays because of his desire to get upfield. Must learn when to hold his ground. Inconsistent effort, doesn't make many tackles in running game. His potential is frightening. Exceptional mobility, body control and balance. Can spin off a block, find ball and pursue as well as any defensive tackle in 2004 class. Good closing burst as pass rusher/when chasing runners. Is powerful but occasionally misses tackles going for knockout blows. Can hit runners too high, but typically gets his man when in position. Harris is a cousin of Lions offensive tackle Stockar McDougle and Eagles end Jerome McDougle. He has started at Oklahoma since the first game of his freshman year.. He finished 2003 with 37 tackles, 10 for a loss and five sacks in 14 games. Harris added weight prior to 2003 and was in the best shape of his life 03. Harris best fits in a one-gap scheme where he can use quickness, athleticism and nose for the ball to be a constant force. He must be pushed constantly and must learn better technique against double teams, but he has the potential for greatness. Harris does not always hustle, but he is the most gifted defensive tackle prospect in this class and should be a Top-10 pick. 


*Lee Evans*


WR | (5'10", 197, 4.38) | WISCONSIN | COLLEGE STATS
Data from Scouts, Inc. 


Grade: 94
Alerts: (C: CHARACTER) Problems on and off the field
(D: DURABILITY) Player that can't stay healthy

Comments: Evans has the strongest hands of any receiver in this class. Will fight for the ball in traffic. Comes up with a lot more jump balls than size would indicate because of his leaping ability, timing, competitiveness, instincts and strong hands. He will pluck on the run without losing much in transition. Rarely drops a catchable pass. Lacks ideal size for a top receiver. Is not a huge target in the passing game, but makes up for it with his speed, instincts, body control, leaping ability and toughness. He has terrific initial quickness and elite top-end speed, despite 2002 knee injury. He will consistently run by DBs in man-coverage and also has a great feel for finding soft spots in zone. Is ultra-competitive and is not afraid to go over the middle. Has excellent burst out of his breaks and shows rare ability to plant and drive without gearing down. Has a dangerous combination of initial burst, top-end speed and elusiveness. Hips are extremely fluid. Will consistently shake the first defender. Shows good vision and won't dance much. Has an explosive second gear when he hits daylight. Size is somewhat of an issue here. Was quick enough with enough athleticism to consistently break the press in college, but might struggle against bigger, more physical DBs in the NFL. Will need to improve his array of moves and technique in order to prevent problems in this area at the next level. Is just adequate as a blocker. Effort must improve and he doesn't have overwhelming size, but can be effective when he wants to be. When he works at it he's solid because he is strong for his size and is highly competitive. Some games he seems to get feisty early on and will use the running game to take it out on the DB. But in other games, he was nothing more than a position and wall-off blocker who did a below-average job of sustaining. Evans set the Big Ten record for receiving yards (1,545) as a junior in 2001, but he blew out a knee the following spring and missed the entire '02 season. Evans was a probable first-round prospect in the '02 Draft and was a surprise to return for his senior season. Making matters worse, Evans was arrested for a misdemeanor possession of marijuana on November 1, 2002. He doesn't have great size, but even despite the knee injury that caused him to have two surgeries and miss the entire season, Evans is still one of the faster receivers in this class and he seems to have regained most of his quickness. Evans might have the strongest hands of any receiver prospect in this class, and he does a terrific job of catching the ball in traffic. He has speed, body control, ball skills, exceptional football instincts and toughness that allow him to play bigger than his measurables indicate. Evans should quickly become a No. 2 starter in the NFL and he has the potential to be an explosive No. 1 in the Steve Smith mold, which is why he grades out as a late first-round prospect despite durability, size and minor character concerns.




*Mike Jenkins*


WR | (6'4", 217, 4.38) | OHIO STATE
Data from Scouts, Inc. 


Grade: 90
Comments: Jenkins has exceptional hands when he looks the ball in. Had trouble with focus earlier in career, but has improved a lot in that area. Has soft hands, can catch the ball in stride and won't drop many passes. Has long arms and makes catches over his head. Possesses good athletic ability, has great body control and shows great concentration while the ball is in the air.Lacks great speed, but gets separation. Can set defensive backs up, does an adequate job of finding soft spot in zone coverage and should improve in this area with experience. Possesses deceptive speed, has outstanding leaping ability and does a nice job of catching the ball at its highest point. He shows very good route-running skills, the ability to drop his weight and burst out of breaks without losing much in transition. Will, however, appear hesitant to go over the middle at times. Gets upfield quickly and will get what's available but lacks great burst after the catch, doesn't have the elusiveness to make defenders miss and isn't much of a threat to turn the short gain into the big play. Lacks an explosive first step, has some problems getting a clean release working against physical corners and must improve in this area. Size makes him tough to press for some cornerbacks, but he will struggle vs. some of the bigger cornerbacks in the NFL if he doesn't improve his array of moves and learn to use his long arms and hands better. Is willing and works hard to keep the defender in front. Is more of a position-and-wall-off blocker. Is above average but not great. Seems to lack a mean-streak. Has adequate upper body strength, but will need to bulk up and get stronger. Jenkins has started since his sophomore season in 2001. He averaged over 20 yards on 41 receptions in '01, 17.6 yards on 61 receptions in '02, and 15.2 yards on 55 receptions in '03. He remained consistent over the course of his career and ended with 165 career receptions. Jenkins He is durable and strong, and while he does not have great bulk or speed, he is a fluid athlete with very good leaping ability. Jenkins helped himself as much or more than any other player at the Senior Bowl. After playing in a run-first offensive scheme at Ohio State, Jenkins was somewhat of an enigma as a pro prospect, but his ability to consistently separate and catch the football against some of the top cornerbacks in the country was impressive. He does not have great speed, and he's not going to run by many cornerbacks in the NFL. He also could stand to add some bulk and strength in order to give himself a better chance of breaking the press and holding up for a 16-game schedule in the NFL. But Jenkins is a tall, durable, playmaking outside receiver who is best when working the sideline and should quickly develop into a solid possession No. 2 wideout. If a team doesn't take a chance on him late in the first round, he won't last long into the second.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Funny how a 6'2" 270 lb guy is "undersized."

I bet the guy eats 3 dozen eggs, at least a loaf of bread, and a couple gallons of milk for breakfast.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> There has been some really enlightening convos going on the Bears ESPN boards about this, and I wish CoolHandLuke could give his 2 cents here. Good stuff. Oh well.
> 
> IMO Lovie wants Smith or Udeze at #14. He desparately wants to upgrade the pass rush with an end. HOwever I suspect neither will be on the board.
> ...


Insider just suggested that the Bills may draft Evans at 13, but it would be dark horse pick. Ahh!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Strange rumor I just heard from John Clayton on ESPN Radio: Bears trade down to Dallas at 22, get Dallas picks this year and next year (unspecified), trade Anthony Thomas, and with their top pick take Western Michigan defensive end Jason Babin.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Strange rumor I just heard from John Clayton on ESPN Radio: Bears trade down to Dallas at 22, get Dallas picks this year and next year (unspecified), trade Anthony Thomas, and with their top pick take Western Michigan defensive end Jason Babin.


Hmmm.... I guess DAL would want a chance at Stephen Jackson no? Maybe the Bears are conceding that Smith/Udeze won't be there, and their not sold on getting a DT.

Babin, don't know much about him but he seems like an undersized speed end w/ huge motor. NOt bad but we'll see what happens...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfldraft/draft04/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1780536



> # DE Jason Babin (Western Michigan)
> Vital statistics: 6-feet-2 5/8, 260 pounds, 4.64 in the 40, and 28 "reps" on the bench press.
> Numbers game: Two-year starter, recorded 209 of his 299 tackles his last two seasons, finished career with 38 sacks, including 15 each in 2002-2003. Broke school sack mark held by former NFL defensive end Joel Smeenge. Also played some fullback, lining up mostly as a blocker in Power-I formation, and carried three times for 35 yards.
> Upside: Excellent athlete and superb desire-type defender. Huge motor. Flexible and quick and can chase down plays all over the field. Watch him on tape and he consistently gets up off the mat to get back into the play. Plays low and, when coming off the edge, corners nicely and closes on the pocket. Some solid pass rush moves and has learned to use his hands.
> ...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*OT: Bears select Tommie Harris*

I was hoping they would take Will Smith, who was available. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Tommie Harris it is.

He's going to be quite a DT for us.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think Tommy was a great pick. Yes, he is slightly undersized, but he is a smart, aggressive player. The fact that he was not an every down player has more to do with the system he played in than anything about his ability. He is a skilled, heads-up player. I think he's a winner.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, Retro... but I really do think Tommie Harris is going to be a solid guy for us. The guy really has more quickness than Wilfork, and while it's nice to just let Urlacher fly at offenses, Harris is not going to be taken out by the OL and will enable Brian to do his thing as well.

I think it means that we'll be able to do more in terms of pass rushing, and force guys to keep it on the ground. I think against teams that pound it inside, we'll have some more problems than if we had Wilfork, but that's something that the whole line has to deal with.

I liked Harris more than Will Smith, btw. There are some nice DE's to be available later in the draft, like Marquise Hill from LSU, who should be available in the 2nd or 3rd round and who I think did a great job for them.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Seems like an underwhelming pick compared to what we chose not to get (Wilfork and Smith), but will probably be solid. 

In that description in this thread, it seems like he's a typical "talented" player, who isn't exactly known for his desire, that our Bulls team has had the luck of picking. Interesting to see if this particular Chicago sports team can get the best out of him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> Seems like an underwhelming pick compared to what we chose not to get (Wilfork and Smith), but will probably be solid.
> 
> In that description in this thread, it seems like he's a typical "talented" player, who isn't exactly known for his desire, that our Bulls team has had the luck of picking. Interesting to see if this particular Chicago sports team can get the best out of him.


Word is we were considering trading down to pick the DE Babin. I would take him in the 2nd round unless Michael Jenkins is still on the board, or maybe the WR from USC Keary Colbert. I wonder if we would consider the recently converted RB to receiver Devery Henderson from LSU due to his sub 4.4 speed.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

With the Pats landing Wilfork, shall we bother to watch the 2004 season?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> With the Pats landing Wilfork, shall we bother to watch the 2004 season?


If you're going to slip a few picks in the draft, Wilfork sure did slip to the right team. Adding him on D and Corey Dillon at RB? Damn!

They do need to work things out with Ty Law though.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

It's all about the scheme the new staff is gonna use on defense. They do not consider DT's to be just block eaters allowing the LB's freedom to make the tackles. The new scheme requires all players to play upfield and in the backfield including the DT's. They will be doing alot of stunting and gap shooting. A guy like Wilfolk fits well in the old system but just isn't the kind of guy the new system requires. Tommie Harris will be a dominant defensive force for us in the future. Wait and see.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I don't think Harris is going to be a bad player by any means, but I do think we'll seriously regret not taking Wilfork. And the fact that the Pat nabbed him...:sigh: I know the new defense is about speed and shooting gaps, but I think Wilfork could have done that AND eaten up blockers. Ah well.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

JP Losman just went 22 to BUF. 

Green Bay misses again on the heir apparent to Favre. ha!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We could have traded down and selected Wilfork. I couldn't believed there were so many D-line guys still available. 

Every time Oklahoma played, Harris wasn't always on the field but everytime he stepped on it, he was a talented star and leader.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

He wasn't always on the field cause they rotated ALOT of defensive line players in and out to keep them all fresh. You're correct however in saying that when he was on the field, he was making plays.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

47th pick. Maybe Bears trade up. I'd love to see Ben Troupe here.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 47th pick. Maybe Bears trade up. I'd love to see Ben Troupe here.


Ben Troupe was just picked up by Tennessee. Great pick for them with Wychek retiring.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

With the 47th pick, the Bears select : Terry "Tank" Johnson another DLineman out of Washington.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't really follow college football . . . what kind of player are we getting in Johnson?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> I don't really follow college football . . . what kind of player are we getting in Johnson?


He's not a huge run-stuffer and will fit just fine in Lovie's system. He's similar to Tommie Harris. He had a BIG senior year. He tackles with his hands really high and wraps them around the chest. He looks like he has upper body strength. Doubt he'll be able to stop the low center of gravity type running backs but should sack the qb.

Here's the profile in NFL.com 



> *Positives:* Has a muscular built, a barrel chest, well-developed trapezoids and thick thighs, calves and arms … Has a quick, even sudden initial step off the snap … Shows the instincts to locate the ball as the play develops, reading, blocking and feeling pressure well … Has the balance and lateral agility to quickly redirect … Plays with good leverage, avoiding the reach blocks with his hand usage … Holds his ground firmly at the point of attack and is very good at penetrating and disrupting the flow in the backfield … His lack of ideal bulk to be a defensive tackle and his exceptional quickness getting to the quarterback may be better suited for defensive end … Explosive striker who can flatten with his closing burst … Pressures the quarterback consistently, thanks to his spin, club-and-swim moves … Effective at striking low, snapping his hips and inverting the pocket … Sudden closer with great acceleration to the ball … When he remains focused, he creates mismatches for the larger blockers with his sudden speed and relentless attitude.
> 
> *Negatives: *Has a well-built frame, but does not have much more room to add needed bulk … Has tremendous talent, but needs to be challenged and prodded for him to produce … Will take long stretches of plays off … Has a great initial step, but does not use it consistently … When he gets too high in his stance, blockers can wash him out … Needs to play from snap to whistle, as he will not go all-out, especially when asked to generate a lateral pursuit … Has the burst to close, but does not always finish … When he gets too aggressive, he fails to wrap and secure as a tackler … When he does not show aggression, he quickly disappears from the action … Has more talent than any Washington defensive lineman in recent years, but needs to dedicate himself to his craft and drastically upgrade his work ethic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not a huge run-stuffer and will fit just fine in Lovie's system. He's similar to Tommie Harris. He had a BIG senior year. He tackles with his hands really high and wraps them around the chest. He looks like he has upper body strength. Doubt he'll be able to stop the low center of gravity type running backs but should sack the qb.
> ...


The scouts inc. scouting report had him running a 4.67!!! That's extremely fast for a defensive tackle. Lovie must really have not liked our players at that position, or they thought we needed more depth.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Tommie and Tank will be unstoppable in a few years.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Has tremendous talent, but needs to be challenged and prodded for him to produce … Will take long stretches of plays off … Has a great initial step, but does not use it consistently …



 

Johnson...or *Jamal*?

 


:bbanana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bears draft a WR. Bernard Berrian out of Fresno State 3rd round.

I was reading SI and it had Tank Johnson going in the first round. 
USA today has him as the 20th best DT.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the 3rd round pick of Berrian. Durability is a major concern coming off a 2002 knee injury. Rated as a first round prospect last spring.

Two tackles w/ sub 4.7 40's and now Berrian. I don't know what to think just yet.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

<b>BERNARD BERRIAN</b>

SELECTED BY CHICAGO , ROUND 3, PICK 15, OVERALL PICK 78
WR | (6'1", 183, 4.47) | FRESNO STATE | COLLEGE STATS
Data from Scouts, Inc.

Grade: 78
Alerts: (D: DURABILITY) Player that can't stay healthy

Comments: Berrian's hands are hit or miss. He makes some tough catches over his shoulder and on the run, but loses focus too often and will drop a few too many. He must improve his ability to pluck on the run to maximize his after-the-catch skills. He has the physical tools to be a great route-runner. Shows terrific initial burst and can reach top speed in a hurry. Will get over the top of most CBs vs. man-coverage. Really gets up on CBs quickly and makes them pay for mistakes. Has foot quickness, body control and balance. However, technique and consistency are poor. Is not disciplined. Will round off too many of his routes. Does not like going over the middle. Might be the most explosive receiver and return specialist in this class. Has very good initial burst. Is elusive as a runner. Is a huge home-run threat after the catch. Gets to top speed extremely quickly. Has very good vision and sees the cutback lane develop against the grain. Is a tougher runner than his measurables and style would indicate. Will break some arm tackles and shows an explosive second gear if he hits daylight. Does not get challenged much because of his speed. CBs often give him cushion. He shows great initial quickness and ability to exploit mistakes made by a CB in press coverage. However, he can be pushed around a little bit. Does not have good bulk or strength. Is not overly physical and will get frustrated at times. Lacks size, strength and initial pop as a blocker. Is a ?finesse? guy who will get in the way, but doesn't show a real passion for this facet of the game. Long-term durability is obviously a concern after Berrian missed almost all of 2002 because of a knee injury suffered in the first game of the season vs. Wisconsin. Berrian got off to a slow start as a senior, but built confidence in his knee as the season progressed. Berrian was nowhere near as productive in '03 as he was in '01 prior to his season-ending foot injury in '02. However, he did a terrific job at the East-West Shrine game of proving that his dip in production had more to do with his supporting cast. He is an angular receiver who will get pushed around in his routes at times and is not very physical. He has lapses in concentration and will drop some catchable passes. But Berrian is clearly healthy now, and you just can't teach his kind of speed and explosiveness. Berrian is a big play waiting to happen. He is almost a better return specialist prospect than he is receiver, and he is likely to contribute more on kickoffs as a rookie than he will on offense. However, Berrian has the potential to develop into an excellent secondary receiver who can provide the big play both vertically and after the catch, which is why an NFL team will take a chance on him in somewhere in the second round.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> I like the 3rd round pick of Berrian. Durability is a major concern coming off a 2002 knee injury. Rated as a first round prospect last spring.
> 
> Two tackles w/ sub 4.7 40's and now Berrian. I don't know what to think just yet.


First of all, our two DTs spell sacks for Favre.

Berrian means the end of DT.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I like the two DT picks.

It's certainly defying the conventional wisdom of having the massive run-stuffing DTs eating up blocks in front of Urlacher, but I think that having two guys up front who are aggressive at the point of attack will eat up blocks just the same.

It will also put enough pressure on the opposing O-line that Alex Brown and Michael Haynes should have easier paths to the QB from the outside.

While it doesn't look like we have any dominant pass-rushers, I can see the eventual starting front 4 (Brown, Harris, Johnson, Haynes) all capable of producing 6-10 sacks a season.

I'm not sure about this Bernard Berrian pick, though he should help out on special teams. I think we forced this pick a bit, maybe because we didn't want to get left out of the WR sweepstakes. I would've rather taken either Nat Dorsey (great value in the 3rd round) or Matt Ware (great value and can play either CB or FS). Was really hoping for Derrick Straight to slip to us, but he got nabbed two picks before us.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bears have 2 4th round picks tomorrow, #8 and #14 respectively.

Will Poole (CB), Nat Dorsey (OT), PK Sam (WR), Carlos Joseph, Chad LAvalais and others are still on the board. SHould be interesting....


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I have to think we will pick up either Nat Dorsey or Carlos Joseph with one of those 4th rounders. Either would be a great value pick.

I also definitely like Will Poole as a possibility. Would give us some much needed depth at the CB position and he is a potential starter down the road.

Chad Lavalais may be the most underrated guy in the draft and I'd still love to have him, even after drafting two DTs already. He is more of a natural run-stuffer and would complement the speed of our other guys. The fact that he's still on the board makes me regret going DT in round 2 a bit -- we would've been better served getting a guy like Michael Boulware or Devery Henderson.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> I have to think we will pick up either Nat Dorsey or Carlos Joseph with one of those 4th rounders. Either would be a great value pick.
> 
> I also definitely like Will Poole as a possibility. Would give us some much needed depth at the CB position and he is a potential starter down the road.
> ...


I'd would have no problem with picking three DT's. You can never have to many good defensive linemen . . . rotate em and keep em fresh and active. With Lavalais, it would be good to have someone who is a good run stuffer because the other guys we picked are not supposed to be great run stoppers. So on running downs we could bring him in to stop the run and spell one of our other guys in the middle.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, if you think about it, taking two DT's in the first two rounds makes perfect sense. It was pretty much our biggest gaping hole on defense; Bryan Robinson and Alfonso Boone were not going to get the job done as full-time starters. Both are nice hustle guys that can play a lot of downs, but now we have a few star-like run-stuffing pass-rushing type guys. They are the centerpiece of a revamped defense... it always starts with the line. 

I can understand that Tommie wasn't the best choice if Wilfork were available, but now that we've got Tank Johnson AND Tommie Harris, the scheme makes more sense. Two guys with speed means less blitzing, since these guys can push the line back like crazy, and if any team other than Indianapolis or New England (both have okay to good OL's but their QB's don't need more than 1.5 seconds to throw) stacks up against us, we will definitely be pushing their ground and passing games to ultra-speed. With more speed comes more mistakes.

Angelo and Smith DID have Sapp and McFarland to create what would become a Super Bowl champion team in Tampa Bay.

I'm pretty impressed with what the Bears have done. They've been extremely aggressive in the off-season, especially compared to years past (Kordell Stewart? Gosh. Desmond Clark? Not bad, but nothing spectacular). Tait, Jones, and now these draft picks are pretty solid talents to slot in.

I'd say that those two guys both have "character" issues and are known for being a little lazy, but as long as they bring their games and plug up the lines, and I don't think Lovie Smith is the kind of guy that takes any crap, it's going to look really good for Bears defense this year.

I think Bernard Berrian can help us out on the return game a little bit, but we seemed to do well with Zoom last year... he went to the Pro Bowl as a kick returner, after all. I'm not sure what else Berrian will be able to really do, but it depends on what kind of offense we implement. If Berrian can take his 4.45-4.5 speed but run slants and be a middle/possession threat, it can let Booker and Gage get out into the open field. I don't think David Terrell is gone, but he's going to have to earn his job again (it won't be his to lose).

Thomas Jones is going to be a decent back for us, as well. I really like this new-look Bears team.

A lot is riding on Grossman, though. That's going to be a little tough for him to handle, but he showed some good maturity last year, winning 2 of 3 games and showing some of his sharpness.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Two solid picks, with Leon Joe being a potential super sleeper.

On Joe: An athletic linebacker who has been one of the more underrated players on the Maryland roster the last few years … on the “watch list” for the Butkus Award at the start of his senior season… a sideline-to-sideline player from his “Will” linebacker position … an Iron Terp who is the strongest linebacker on the team and posted the highest strength index ever by a Terp linebacker (785) in 2002 … also owns the record for bench press (475 pounds) and vertical jump (41 inches) by a Terp linebacker … incredible physical numbers include a 615-pound squat, a 363-pound clean and a 4.43 time in the 40-yard dash.*4.43 time in the 40-yard dash.*


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Angelo is drafting athletes but can any of these guys translate their athletic ability onto the football field?


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

> Angelo is drafting athletes but can any of these guys translate their athletic ability onto the football field?


That is the big question, but Lovie Smith does have a pretty strong track record of coaching up athletes into football players. I'm willing to take the risk on some of these guys because a few of them should pan out pretty well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

1 14 Harris, Tommie DT 6-2 289 Oklahoma 
2 47 Johnson, Terry DT 6-2 283 Washington 
3 78 Berrian, Bernard WR 6-1 183 Fresno State 
4 110 Vasher, Nathan CB 5-10 177 Texas 
4 112 Joe, Leon OLB 5-11 232 Maryland 
5 147 Harriott, Claude DE 6-3 271 Pittsburgh 
5 148 Krenzel, Craig QB 6-3 227 Ohio State 
7 215 Marshall, Alfonso CB 6-1 183 Miami (Fla.) 


Krenzel? Isn't Smoker or Navarre better?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> Krenzel? Isn't Smoker or Navarre better?


I'm not too high on Krenzel. He's a solid QB, but I can't see him succeeding at the next level.

EDIT: Other than that I've been fine with the Bears picks.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Krenzel's a winner. He's gritty and can go into big-game situations.

He won't ever start for this team unless we get hit with some serious injuries, but if our guys get killed and he ever has to come into the 3rd or 4th quarter and it's a pretty urgent and tight game, I think Krenzel's the kind of guy you can actually trust. He can do what it takes to win a game.

He got it done WITH and WITHOUT Maurice Clarett.

I feel a lot better with him on the 3rd string than Henry Burris. In fact, he really should steal a job from Jonathan Quinn, our 2nd-stringer that has basically played 12 games in the NFL over six years for an overall rating for 65.7, 3 TD's and 4 INT's on 53% completion. Quinn's best attribute is that he's really tall.

I have a strange feeling that we'll see Krenzel or Quinn in action, and I'm hoping it's Krenzel. It's not to hex Rex at all, but these days it's kind of a surprise to see any QB go 17 games.

By the way, I think Vasher was a pretty decent pick too but the scouting report says that he lacks recognition... I'd say that for a CB, recognition is more important than raw speed, unless you've got a LOT of raw speed (we're talking like 4.3 flat raw speed with 100% burst, which means you can make up for any missed move). I hope Lovie can coach him up as well.

Marshall's a semi-sleeper as well; I think he's got athletic talent but hasn't shown up big on the college scene. But he's a Miami alum and has been in a great football system. I'd watch for him to make the roster as a #4 CB.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My guess is were looking something like this for next year:

OFFENSE
Quarterback: Rex Grossman
Running Back: Thomas Jones
Fullback: Stanley Pritchett
Split End: Marty Booker
Flanker: Bernard Berrian
Left Tackle: Mike Gandy
Left Guard: Rex Tucker
Center: Olin Kruetz
Right Guard: Ruben Brown
Right Tackle: John Tait
Tight End: Desmond Clark

Short-Yardage: Anthony Thomas
Slot Receiver: David Terrell
Wideout: Justin Gage
Interior Lineman: Steve Edwards
Exterior Lineman: Aaron Gibson
Double Tight End: Dustin Lyman

DEFENSE
Left End: Alex Brown
Left Tackle: Tommie Harris
Right Tackle: Alfonso Boone
Right End: Michael Haynes
Weakside Linebacker: Ian Gold
Middle Linebacker: Brian Urlacher
Strongside Linebacker: Lance Briggs
Cornerback: Charles Tillman
Cornerback: R.W. McQuarters
Strong Safety: Mike Green
Free Safety: Mike Brown

Third End: Bryan Robinson
Third Tackle: Tank Johnson
Outside Linebacker: Leon Joe
Middle Linebacker: Joe Odom
Nickelback: Nathan Vasher
Dimeback: Bobby Gray

SPECIAL TEAMS
Kicker: Paul Edinger
Punter: Brad Maynard
Kick Returner: Jerry Azumah


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> My guess is were looking something like this for next year:
> 
> OFFENSE
> ...


I think it's going to be Gage in the flanker spot before Berrian, but I could be wrong.

Also, Stanley Pritchett is probaly going to split most of his time with Bryan Johnson, recently acquired from Washington and by far the best blocking fullback on the team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That O-Line looks GOOOOOD.

I hope we don't face too many teams that pound the ball up the middle. I wish we had a hard hitting safety so we can move Green back to the nickel.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Now that I think about it, it's probably that Gage will start over Berrian, but Berrian seems like one of those players whose game just translates well to the NFL. Big and fast. Apparently his biggest knock was that he dropped too many balls, and we got him in a draft in which Wide Receiver was a strong position which means in other drafts he may have been a 2nd rounder. I like Bryan Johnson, but I think in the offense we'll be running, Pritchett will get most of the snaps, but Johnson will definitely get in there on short-yardage snaps. And me and my friend have a running joke about the sequel to "Good Will Hunting"..."Mike Green Holding" cause that's all he does or at least it seems that way. We needed Bob Sanders or J.R. Reed in the worst way.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

We didn't trade for Bryan Johnson to be a backup. He'll be our starting FB from day one. Qasim Mitchell most likely will start at LT as well.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> We didn't trade for Bryan Johnson to be a backup. He'll be our starting FB from day one. Qasim Mitchell most likely will start at LT as well.


Actually, we did trade for Bryan Johnson to be a part-time starter; a 6th-rounder isn't that highly regarded. Pritchett has good hands and can even take an occasional carry. He's got too many good reasons to play; he won't be on the bench that much.

Bryan Johnson basically enabled Lovie Smith to set up some serious smash-mouth running plays. With a guy like Thomas Jones, a guy with more explosive speed and some good moves, paired up with Anthony Thomas (who WILL be sticking with the Bears this season) and his head-down-and-plow strength running, Bryan Johnson provides the blocking that they will both need.

Lovie is going to stick to Chicago Bears football: hard running game that opens up a secondary passing game. First and foremost, though, we'll be grounded. It's pretty simple to see it from our FA's and acquisitions: Bryan Johnson, a FB who mainly blocks hard; John Tait, a killer RT; and Thomas Jones, an explosive complement in the running game. This is the design of a great run-first offense.

Rex and his receiving corps (Booker, Gage, Terrell, Wade, and now Berrian) will get more than the screen pass or the slot dumps that we've seen under Shoop, but their vertical game and field-stretching will come only after the run has been established.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bryan Johnson will be our starting FB. Qasim Mitchell is looking like the LT, though Tait took some snaps at LT during minicamp.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

We still lack that true deep threat... while the Lions and our other NFC counterparts seemed to draft them in pairs.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> We still lack that true deep threat... while the Lions and our other NFC counterparts seemed to draft them in pairs.


Woof, Roy Williams and Kevin Jones... Charlie Rodgers coming back from injury. Maybe we can clone Peanut Tillman.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Woof, Roy Williams and Kevin Jones... Charlie Rodgers coming back from injury. Maybe we can clone Peanut Tillman.


And they have one of my favorite TEs, too, in Mikheal Ricks. If it clicks for Harrington and his line can give him some time, they are going to become the next Greatest Show on Turf.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> We still lack that true deep threat... while the Lions and our other NFC counterparts seemed to draft them in pairs.


With all the Bears talk of getting their guy, and obviously we got the D lineman we wanted the most, does anyone think we would have taken Evans at 14 if he would have slipped one more pick? We sure do need a speed burner.

I did hear a rumor this week that the Saints were looking to trade either Joe Horn or Dante Stallworth. If Stallworth came available, I'd be very interested.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> With all the Bears talk of getting their guy, and obviously we got the D lineman we wanted the most, does anyone think we would have taken Evans at 14 if he would have slipped one more pick? We sure do need a speed burner.
> ...


I'd take Stallworth in a second... and I am sure Dante wants the hell outta dodge. Poor guy ran right past every corner this year and Brooks couldn't even get the ball half way to him.

What would the Saints want in return?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> I did hear a rumor this week that the Saints were looking to trade either Joe Horn or Dante Stallworth. If Stallworth came available, I'd be very interested.


Now Stallworth is a burner. NO drafted Devery Henderson in the 2nd, and there were rumblings that Stallworth could be the odd man out.

What do the Bears have to offer? Mike Gandy? Aaron Gibson? The rights to Zak Kustok? :shy:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Now Stallworth is a burner. NO drafted Devery Henderson in the 2nd, and there were rumblings that Stallworth could be the odd man out.
> ...


It looks like the Saints are very unhappy with how the draft unfolded because they were wanting a decent CB or LB. 

http://www.nola.com/saints/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1082967911281480.xml

Do we have a CB or LB that we would deal for Dante?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> It looks like the Saints are very unhappy with how the draft unfolded because they were wanting a decent CB or LB.
> ...


Without knowing the lengths of contracts, etc, I'd trade McQuarters or Azumah for Stallworth. That's the kind of difference maker we need. The remaining corner would be our every game starter next to Tillman.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Without knowing the lengths of contracts, etc, I'd trade McQuarters or Azumah for Stallworth. That's the kind of difference maker we need. The remaining corner would be our every game starter next to Tillman.


I am thinking they would rather have Azumah, but would that be enough? I imagine they'd want a pick in addition? Would you throw in a 4th or 5th?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I am thinking they would rather have Azumah, but would that be enough? I imagine they'd want a pick in addition? Would you throw in a 4th or 5th?


Actually I want to hang on to Azumah as a nickel back slash roamer, and see how Lovie can best utilize his talents. Maybe ala Archuleta in STL or Barber in TB. There's definitely room for him especialy w/ his speed.

Plus the kid's a pro bowl returner. Its pretty damn exciting every time he touches the ball.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I am thinking they would rather have Azumah, but would that be enough? I imagine they'd want a pick in addition? Would you throw in a 4th or 5th?


Yep. I sure would. I'd hate to lose Azumah the return man, but you have to give to get.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> And they have one of my favorite TEs, too, in Mikheal Ricks. If it clicks for Harrington and his line can give him some time, they are going to become the next Greatest Show on Turf.


:yes: 

I like the comment. I'm more worried about the line. I know Harrington will be fine, he just needed some help, which he had little of last year. If the line half asses again than we'll be stuck in that same 'ol story. But if they pick it up...

Dear Lord.


I'm predicting a solid season for the Lions and the Bears. I think one of the two will make the playoffs, and the other will just miss out.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

As an FYI, Alex Brown ran a 4.78 40yd when he weighed a light 250-255 coming out of college. At Florida pro day, 18 strength reps, 32.5 vertical, 4.86 on grass.

Michael Haynes ran a 4.8 40yd w/ a pulled quad at the combine. AT Penn STate pro day he ran a 4.65 on grass (w/ a healed quad) at 270 pounds.

I think.. at least I hope we're in for a pleasant surprise in Lovie's 1 gap slash get upfield system with our DE's. Haynes may be the biggest surprise because we already know Brown can play.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Did Quincy Wilson get drafted? If not, has he been invited to any camp yet?

The Bears agreed to terms with six undrafted free agents Monday: Iowa tackle Sam Aiello (6-5, 307), Memphis safety Derrick Ballard (6-2, 205), Massachusetts linebacker Jeremy Cain (6-2, 234), Missouri tackle Rob Droege (6-6, 300), Michigan defensive end Alain Kashama (6-5, 256) and Louisville cornerback Josh Minkins (5-10, 185).


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

"Nate (Vasher) was one of those priority guys, number one because he's a corner, number two is he's an excellent punt returner. If he's not the best, he's the second-best punt returner in college football this year. So that gives us a guy that can do that. I think he'll come in and be a fourth corner off the bat, he's going to eventually compete for a three or a two. Real good player, played in a good conference."

--------

Could this mean Azumah is going to be dealt or let go?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Oklahoma's Tommie Harris is the first defensive tackle selected in the first round by the Bears since they chose William "Refrigerator" Perry 22nd overall in 1985. 

The Bears have drafted four defensive ends in the first round since they took the Fridge: Trace Armstrong (12th in 1989), Alonzo Spellman (22nd in 1992), John Thierry (11th in 1995) and Michael Haynes (14th last year).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Did Quincy Wilson get drafted? If not, has he been invited to any camp yet?
> 
> The Bears agreed to terms with six undrafted free agents Monday: Iowa tackle Sam Aiello (6-5, 307), Memphis safety Derrick Ballard (6-2, 205), Massachusetts linebacker Jeremy Cain (6-2, 234), Missouri tackle Rob Droege (6-6, 300), Michigan defensive end Alain Kashama (6-5, 256) and Louisville cornerback Josh Minkins (5-10, 185).


Someone picked up Quincy Wilson in round 7.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Did Quincy Wilson get drafted? If not, has he been invited to any camp yet?
> 
> The Bears agreed to terms with six undrafted free agents Monday: Iowa tackle Sam Aiello (6-5, 307), Memphis safety Derrick Ballard (6-2, 205), Massachusetts linebacker Jeremy Cain (6-2, 234), Missouri tackle Rob Droege (6-6, 300), Michigan defensive end Alain Kashama (6-5, 256) and Louisville cornerback Josh Minkins (5-10, 185).


I'm really sad. Apparently Jerry Angelo didn't follow my advice.

Quincy Wilson went to Atlanta with the #18 pick in the 7th round. The Bears took cornerback Alfonso Marshall out of Miami with the #14 pick in the 7th round. Strangely enough, Wilson made the college football play-of-the-year by running over Mr. Marshall in the WV v. MIA game. Oh the irony.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm really sad. Apparently Jerry Angelo didn't follow my advice.
> ...


Go figure. I turned the draft off after the Harris selection when I was disgusted beyond belief.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

On ESPN last night they called Tommie and Tank* the ERob and Tyson Chandler of Chicago football*---supreme athleticism, but not real "football" players in the same way that ERob and Tyson aren't really "basketball" players.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfldraft/draft04/tracker/round?round=7

Color me blind, but there seems to be a semblence of picks in round 7 that will make NFL rosters. Maybe even some Pro Bowl players here. John Navarre, Tony Pape, Christian Morton, Carlos Joseph, Quincy Wilson, Jeff Dugan, Isaac Hilton. Damn


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

If they're counting on Berrian and/or Vasher to return kicks, I would be willing to deal Azumah. However, something tells me we could get Stallworth for a 2nd or 3rd and say.. Gibson. JMO.

Stallworth is a true burner and one of the few guys in the NFL that can turn a 2 yard out into a TD. He's that fast and he can stop on a dime.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> If they're counting on Berrian and/or Vasher to return kicks, I would be willing to deal Azumah. However, something tells me we could get Stallworth for a 2nd or 3rd and say.. Gibson. JMO.
> 
> Stallworth is a true burner and one of the few guys in the NFL that can turn a 2 yard out into a TD. He's that fast and he can stop on a dime.


Where do I sign?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

UFA's Ryan Dinwiddie QB out of Boise State
Montreal Alouettes DL Alain Kashama 

Yo check this. You need "Bears Extra" to read Mike Downey's article on Kurt Warner http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...arstoday,4833216.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

But you can read it free on San Jose Mercury News 

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/8526126.htm


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> If they're counting on Berrian and/or Vasher to return kicks, I would be willing to deal Azumah. However, something tells me we could get Stallworth for a 2nd or 3rd and say.. Gibson. JMO.
> 
> Stallworth is a true burner and one of the few guys in the NFL that can turn a 2 yard out into a TD. He's that fast and he can stop on a dime.


Donte Stallworth ran a 4.26 before his draft. It's the fastest time anyone has ran in a long time. But how much of that is human error with a stopwatch? Check out this very interesting article from a few years back.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/fantasy/football/news/2002/09/05/back_page/


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Donte Stallworth ran a 4.26 before his draft. It's the fastest time anyone has ran in a long time. But how much of that is human error with a stopwatch? Check out this very interesting article from a few years back.
> ...


Awesome article. With Stallworth, the guy can fly. Remember those Gary Crowton WR screens that every team seems to run nowadays? I've seen him take it to the house a couple times in his career.. and not by taking an inside route. He beat the outside corner to the... welll... outside, but simply stopping in place and taking the sideline to daylight. I believe his track speed translates very well onto the field. JMO.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Awesome article. With Stallworth, the guy can fly. Remember those Gary Crowton WR screens that every team seems to run nowadays? I've seen him take it to the house a couple times in his career.. and not by taking an inside route. He beat the outside corner to the... welll... outside, but simply stopping in place and taking the sideline to daylight.  I believe his track speed translates very well onto the field. JMO.


You know what though? If we want him, and we haven't seen a link that links us to him, I'm guessing it's all a pipe dream.

You know what I think is funny is that people keep voting on who the Bears should pick after the draft is done. Now lots more people seem to like Tommie Harris. :laugh:


----------

